# What about Cookie?



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If we do end up giving Al Jefferson, what happens to Craig? Does he become our starting 4 with Al at 5? Do we draft a center, and have Craig play the 3/4 off the bench? He isn't as big as Al, but his numbers as a starter showed to be very good. No matter who is starting though, I can't wait to see them next season!

--- 
Good news on Al to Minnesota. Al's best friend, and the runner of his website said on Celtics forums that Ainge had called Al last week, and told him that he isn't afraid to trade him. Now that's some support for your 2nd best player! :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

wait i heard that call was to tell Al he wasnt being traded?

anyway ill stick to the topic.
smith is just a roleplayer, a future starter maybe if the other positions are stacked or a backup for a good PF, he cant really play any other position effectively as hes too slow for SF and too small for C.
if jefferson ends up here we will start the season with jefferson/blount in the front court until we find a deal for blount, and even then we would have the 7 and 5 picks meaning hawes and green/brewer.

smith will stay on the bench IMO


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Nope. Ainge isn't afraid to let him go! The guy seems legit, his name matches the webmaster, and his avatar is him and Al.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Ahh now I am confused. One guy says he"wont be" and one guy says "Aigne isnt afraid."


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Ahh now I am confused. One guy says he"wont be" and one guy says "Aigne isnt afraid."


im sure if anything was said to jefferson it would have been positive "we dont want to trade you" or something of the like, hes not gonna tell him they want to trade him in case it doesnt end up happening.

im almost certain ainge is willing to give up jefferson from what ive heard


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't see the deal happening for the simple fact that Garnett wouldn't like it (I'm guessing) and the team won't trade him without his consent.

But on topic, yes if this were to happen I think Smith/Jefferson should be the 4/5 combo since they are the best two bigs we got by far. But I'm doubting it would happen. Whittman, like most NBA coaches, gives veterans a huge benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Size would be a problem for them, and I would like us to draft a bigger center. I guess I would be best with Jefferson and Hawes/Noah. With Craig off the bench.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Size would be a problem for them, and I would like us to draft a bigger center. I guess I would be best with Jefferson and Hawes/Noah. With Craig off the bench.


id assume thats how it would go, jefferson/draft pick up front

whether that be hawes, noah or even horford if he drops to 5 (assuming the deal went through)


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Possibley Wright/Jefferson. However Jefferson isn't GREAT at defense, and I think Noah would be the best fit next to him.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I think that if we get the 5th and 7th picks we should tray and talk to Atlanta about swapping those picks for 3 and 11. That way we can get Al Horford and Al Thorton (or any of the SF's that slip to 11) and Atlanta doesnt have to reach on a Conley at 3.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd love that, but will Wright/Horford be available for Atlanta at 5? They're hot on those two young fellas.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Foye
McCants
Ricky/ Thornton
Horford/ Cookie/ Juwan
Jefferson/ Blount

Awesome! If we can get Jefferson & The 5 from Boston, and have our 3 young guys from before progress well. I can see us being up there with the good talent young teams much like Portland. I'm kind of wanting to see K.G. leave...


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Theres no way Horford falls to 5. Supposedly Memphis is in love with him.. Brandon Wright could possibly fall to 5 and he would be a good compliment to Jefferson.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think being 6'7" is a significant problem for Craig Smith. The guy produces. What more can you ask out of him? What kind of message does it send to the team when a proven guy like Smith has to sit the bench while an unproven rookie like Noah or Hawes (both having question marks) starts ahead of him? I say start your best two bigs and force the other guys to prove they deserve to be there.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Foye
> McCants
> Ricky/ Thornton
> Horford/ Cookie/ Juwan
> ...


This is the trap that fans of rebuilding teams fall into... they talk themselves into thinking that all of their young players will continually improve when in reality, most won't improve significantly. We can and should hope, but to me that backcourt is red flag. A huge problem.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the deal for ATLs picks would be good actually, atlanta could take conley and a big guy, we end up with horford and whichever SF falls to 11 (one of them is bound to, brewer, thornton, green etc)


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Good for us, bad for KG.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Good for us, bad for KG.


? meaning KG going to boston


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Boston after the deal would be in a better place than us. The Playoffs.


----------

